# Accessory Buying: case / batteries / cables / sdcard



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I lost my Droid X, got a replacement from Asurion and have decided to buy all the accessories I need in one go. I'm looking for feedback on the battery (BH6X vs BH5X) the cables (know of something better?) and I'm looking for help picking an sdcard.

*I NEED:*
*A case* - previously I had a hard-silicone case that was both was minimal, rugged and provides superb drop-protection. I'm going with the same one again.
*Batteries* - Ideally I'd like to buy a couple BH6X batteries, but a few things are keeping me looking at the BH5X: the comparative price, the hassle and price of getting a new phone-back and the issues that it might cause if I try to put it in a case with the larger battery. I may just be better off buying 2 or 3 BH5X. Thoughts?
*Cables *- I like having cables around so I can charge via adapter or computer USB port. The min length I shop for is 6' (10' is what I've bought in the past and those are great).
*sdcard *- This is where things get tricky. I think ideally I'd like a minimum of 16 GB but I'm a bit fuzzy on where to go from there. I'm familiar with the class rating, but I'm given to understand that the most important thing when it comes to smartphones is the sdcard's random access speeds (random read and random write speeds). I've read a couple of things saying that lower classes have better random access speeds. Also, AFAIK, SanDisk is king of the sdcard world, followed closely by Samsung: is that accurate? Does anyone have recommendations on what card I should get or where I should look?
*WHERE AND WHAT I'M BUYING:*
*Case *- Probably going with this or this (same case, it's just a matter of which makes the most sense price wise when I get done figuring out where to buy the rest of my stuff)
*Batteries* - Going with this or this (same battery, it just depends on what I hear back from the sellers that I've messaged with a number of questions. I'll post my email and the sellers responses in a separate battery thread shortly)
*Cables *- 10" or 6" (I have bought three of the 10" in the past and they're great. They also appear to be far more reasonably price than others and lengths over 6" are hard to come by elsewhere. Their prices stay reasonable even after shipping is added IMO)
*sdcard *- No #%^$ing clue. I hope you guys can help me out with this one.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> I lost my Droid X, got a replacement from Asurion and have decided to buy all the accessories I need in one go. I'm looking for feedback on the battery (BH6X vs BH5X) the cables (know of something better?) and I'm looking for help picking an sdcard.
> 
> *I NEED:*
> *A case* - previously I had a hard-silicone case that was both was minimal, rugged and provides superb drop-protection. I'm going with the same one again.
> ...


case=seidio convert combo it's a three piece case with a holder. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZZXLHQ/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cases - I keep my phone nakey. I had a kickstand case at one point or another (the official one) it busted in two weeks, so don't recommend that.

Batteries - As I said In your other thread, I am more than happy with my BH6X. I don't like carrying around extra and the BH6X gives me the extra juice with minimal bulk. If you don't mind carrying around extra batteries though, you'd be more well served with a BH5X or two (you can probably get 2 or 3 for the cost of the 6X) plus you could get a wall charger (golden for SBF issues and charging the extras)

SDCards: Sandisk Class 4's are beast ones. Never heard any issues with them, they have been reported by many people to outperform higher class cards as well. I got a 16 GB Sandisk Class 4 after my OEM one failed, and haven't had nary a pip with it at all, and there is never a problem with speed (although I use mine mostly for nandroids/ROMs/mp3s, that sort of stuff). Plus, they are cheap as dirt. (Amazon has them listed as $3.57 currently)

Cables: I have two cables I use for USB. I have my OEM cable that stays attached to my PC for SBFs and file transfers, as SBFs can have issues with other cables (although to be fair I've never tried my mediabridge cable, which I use for charging). I use the Moto OEM chargers and just use a different USB cable. I have two of the OEM chargers (I like having them laying around as well) plus when you buy the charger it comes with the OEM cable, so bonus there if you need an extra, and the OEM cables are solid. For aftermarkets for chargers I use 6' mediabridge cables. They cost about average, and are again super solid, gold-plated connectors (that's pretty standard) but the cable is beefy which I like. Gets less tangles and doesn't seem like it would ever break. I went through a couple el-cheapo 6' USBs via Amazon that were $1-$2 apiece but after getting tired of iffy connections and tangles I got the mediabridge ones, and I'd never look back. I'll probably continue using them on my GSIII when I get it.

One thing to keep in mind though with these cables is their connectors/etc are a bit beefy. I'd check your slot opening on your case and make sure you don't run into issues there. This is also the only USB cable I've ever had where it solidly "clicks" into place when I plug it in, even the OEM cable doesn't do that.

They're $5.99 currently on Amazon, here: (note they have a 5 star rating with over 1,000 ratings)
http://www.amazon.co...idge 6&#39; usb


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Being as paranoid as I am, I have to ask: anyone know why the item model numbers are different than the one listed on the SanDisk site (SDSDQ-016G-A11M)?

http://www.sandisk.com/products/mobile1-memory-products/microsd-and-microsdhc-card

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobile-microSDHC-Card-SDSDQ-016G-AFFP/dp/B007KFXIDO/

http://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-16GB-MicroSDHC-Memory-Class/dp/B001F7AJKI/

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-microSDHC-Memory-Packaging-SDSDQM-016G-B35/dp/B004G6002M


----------

